# Octagon pier



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I was suppose to work today, but when I got up and checked out the radar, I knew that was outta the question (Im a commercial roofer), so since I was already up I scooped up the kids and headed down to my favorite fishing hole. We arrived at about 6:45am and there was elwys and glass minnows all over.It didnt take long to fill our bait bucket. We stayed out there for an hour and a half, and left with dinner.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

sorry:hoppingmad about the dreaded red "X". I added the link so you can see the pic


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks Like you and the kids had a Great Time, Way To Go!!!! If You Still Need That Extra Combo Let me Know!!! and I will get It to you!!!!


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Some nice Spanish you guys caught.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like the kids had a blast!


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

nice job!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Good Job fellas


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

MMMMM dinner, I will be there next week, maybe I 'll see ya out there.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Job! Those are days your kids will never forget!


----------

